# Pigeon Soap Opera Titles...



## B. Sommm (Dec 26, 2005)

With all of the stories of various pigeon activities and "lifestyles" (**** Bros Const. Co. anyone?!) that get posted, I got to thinking that some of the stories would make great soap opera plots. Pigeon stories seem to have all of the drama, complicated family trees, nest stealing, inbreeding, wife/husband swapping and various other lifestyle choices of their human soap opera counterparts! So here are some Pijie soap opera titles that I came up with...


"As The Pigeon Flys"

"All My Squabs"

"General Loft" (...Where canker isn't the only thing going around!)

"The Ledge Of Building" (Anyone remember "The Edge of Night"?!)

"The Young And The Flightless"

"Squeakers Hope"

"Another Nest"

And of course, everyone's _FAVORITE_ show:









"One Poop To Drop" 


B.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Baya, you are correct...there are a "million stories" in various pigeon cities!

Some are memorable! LOL 

Pijies can be definitely "ever fascinating!"


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

B. Sommm .. Brilliant and very  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Those are great titles. Their little world imitates ours so much.

 You have your mama's great sense of humor!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Not A Soap But*

HI SOMMM,Not a soap but how about"ONE FLEW OVER THE COO COO NEST" ............GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

VERY good, George!  

Mmmm, MOVIES: 

"Squeakers By the Dozen"??? (especially dedicated to those with LOFTS)

"Around The Nest In 80 Days"


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

"Days of our Flights"


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

B. Sommm said:


> "The Ledge Of Building" (Anyone remember "The Edge of Night"?!)
> 
> 
> I have been watching Soap Operas for over 35 years.
> ...


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhhh...Lol...


Uhhhhh...

Movie titles might be good also...I can not think of any more 'Soap Opera' names, you have covered them so well already!


"A Wing and a Prayer"...?

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

pdpbison said:


> Ohhhhhh...Lol...
> 
> 
> Uhhhhh...
> ...



"From Egg To Maturity" or "From Here to Maternity"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

phyll said:


> B. Sommm said:
> 
> 
> > "The Ledge Of Building" (Anyone remember "The Edge of Night"?!)
> ...


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Shi, you got them ALL right! I didn't think anyone would remember "The Secret Storm."

Phyll


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an entertaining and funny subject! Keep it going.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

One thing's for doggone certain--if you've got pigeons, you need A LOT of SOAPS!

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone remember - ?

Ma Pigeon

Pigeon Young's Family

Young Widder Pigeon


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *Only saw one soap for awhile when it first started and the villianess was named Rachel. She was great*! This was back in my "had kids" days...
> 
> Since I've been around for awhile, I remember some of the names of some of the soaps...


And *that* soap was. . . . Come on, get that memory in gear.  
Yes, Rachel *was* great. 

Cindy


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Do keep it going...there're still some night time events remaining...

Like "Plops Landing"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Anyone remember - ?
> 
> Ma Pigeon
> 
> ...


YES! Then again, Maggie, you and I come from the same - uh - "era." LOL  

Phyll...I've been in various parts of the country and remember seeing the names of a lot of soaps...can't believe I remembered those names. Maybe there's hope for the President of the Jr/Sr Moment Club after all?!  

Yeah, Pidgey, we're just "sudsing" away!

"The Days of Water and Seeds" (Days of Wine & Roses)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> Do keep it going...there're still some night time events remaining...
> 
> Like "Plops Landing"


Now, THERE'S a winner!  

One of my favorite shows - in the past. 

And, speaking of the past...just a side note here: I borrowed a friend's collection of CDs that have old radio shows on them: The Shadow, Lone Ranger, Inner Sanctum, Bob Hope, War of the Worlds, The Great Gildersleeve, Dragnet, and more. Talk about bringing back MEMORIES!

Cindy - can you do a "pigeon" title for the soap I can't remember? Maybe it would jog my memory...driving me crazy! OR, you could put me out of my misery and PM me!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I remember two old time soaps (60-65 years ago) on radio, "FIBBER MAC GEE AND MOLLEY" and "STELLER DAILES" I may have screw up the spelling I can't come up with pigeon title for these two can anyone?.................But I have one for the soap DALLAS
LOFT (DALLAS)
 GEORGE


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *speaking of the past...just a side note here: I borrowed a friends collection of CDs that have old radio shows on them: The Shadow, Lone Ranger, Inner Sanctum, Bob Hope, War of the Worlds, The Great Gildersleeve, Dragnet, and more*. Talk about bringing back MEMORIES!
> 
> *Cindy - can you do a "pigeon" title for the soap I can't remember? Maybe it would jog my memory...driving me crazy! OR, you could put me out of my misery and PM me!*


I don't recall if this program was on the radio, but it was a TV series many years ago. Sky King. Anyone remember his 'side kick' so to speak? 

I'll give you a little more time to think about it.  
This might help 'jog' your memory. There were actually *two* Rachels.

Cindy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

How about.......OUR MR SQUEAKS (OUR MISS BROOKS) GEORGE


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> I remember two old time soaps (60-65 years ago) on radio, "FIBBER MAC GEE AND MOLLEY" and "STELLER DAILES" I may have screw up the spelling I can't come up with pigeon title for these two can anyone?.................But I have one for the soap DALLAS
> LOFT (DALLAS)
> GEORGE


Cock & Hen (Fibber McGee & Molly)

Can't think of anything for Stella Dallas...don't know any head loft or famous hens...


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

MORE movies:

True Grit (same title)

Bathin' in the Rain (Singing In The Rain)

Pigeon On A Wire (Bird On A Wire)

13 Pigeons Taking a Bath (Dirty Dozen)

Running Pigeon (Speed)

Love In the Loft (Affair To Remember)

Hawk! (Predator)

Wing Fu (Kung Fu)

Not My Mate (Not As a Stranger)

Sorry guys...I have over 100 movies...got carried away checkin' out titles!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> How about.......OUR MR SQUEAKS (OUR MISS BROOKS) GEORGE


Well, George, aren't you nice! Mr. Squeaks (a.k.a Super Squeaks, the Caped One) and I thank you kindly...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

Black Check (dark Shadows) George


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I don't recall if this program was on the radio, but it was a TV series many years ago. Sky King. Anyone remember his 'side kick' so to speak?
> 
> I'll give you a little more time to think about it.
> This might help 'jog' your memory. There were actually *two* Rachels.
> ...


Well, THANKS A LOT, Cindy! Just when I THOUGHT my memory was returning, you hit me with Sky King, which I DO remember - except for the side kick (daughter? plane? son? dog?). Darn, other programs getting in the mix! I can *almost remember...* 

Yes, but the FIRST Rachel was the BEST! She was EVIL! Still can't remember name of soap...mmmm, maybe you can't either and that's why you are making me suffer???

Maggie, do YOU know the name of that soap? Started back in the early 60s I believe...

Hey, bet some of our Canadians could do something with "Sargeant Preston of the Yukon?" 

Oh yes, then, our English friends with "The Avengers!" (one of my all time favorites with Emma Peel (Diana Rigg) especially)


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

AZWhitefeather said:


> I don't recall if this program was on the radio, but it was a TV series many years ago. Sky King. Anyone remember his 'side kick' so to speak?
> 
> I'll give you a little more time to think about it.
> This might help 'jog' your memory. There were actually *two* Rachels.
> ...


 I can't rember SKY KING"s side kick ,but THE SHADOWS side kick was KAYTO GEORGE


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Well, THANKS A LOT, Cindy! Just when I THOUGHT my memory was returning, you hit me with *Sky King, which I DO remember - except for the side kick* (daughter? plane? son? dog?). Darn, other programs getting in the mix! I can *almost remember...*
> 
> Yes, but the FIRST Rachel was the BEST! She was EVIL! *Still can't remember name of soap...mmmm, maybe you can't either and that's why you are making me suffer*???
> 
> ...


Other than his plane, it was his neice Penny.

Better spill the beans before someone beats me to it. It was *Another World*. See I did know.  
And yes, the first Rachel was the best.

Cindy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

george simon said:


> I can't rember SKY KING"s side kick ,but THE SHADOWS side kick was KAYTO GEORGE



Uh, NOPE, George...You are thinking of The GREEN HORNET.

The Shadow worked alone...(ONLY THE SHADOW KNOWS! HAHAHAHAHA)


(mmm, love movies...maybe I should get "The Shadow" (like I REALLY need another movie!). With my memory, I can watch a movie a year later and it's like watching for the first time!) ROFL *SIGH*


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

We are huge fans of old time radio shows. This company whose link I'm providing is very good to deal with and we have ordered many of their shows.http://www.otrcat.com/index.html


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> We are huge fans of old time radio shows. This company whose link I'm providing is very good to deal with and we have ordered many of their shows.http://www.otrcat.com/index.html


DARN, Maggie! Here we go again..."great minds, etc., etc.!"

I'm just getting ready to listen to a couple of "Inner Sanctum Mysteries" programs!

CINDY...YESSS, of course, Penny...NOW I remember! LOL

Another World! Can't BELIEVE I didn't remember! ONLY soap opera I was ever interested in because I saw it from the beginning. It's not still on is it?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> *Another World*! Can't BELIEVE I didn't remember! ONLY soap opera I was ever interested in because I saw it from the beginning. *It's not still on is it*?


No, it ran from '64-'99.

Cindy


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

SQUEAKS, LOL LOL LOL LAMONT CRANSTON ,MUST HAVE CLOUDED MY MIND. This thread has been a walk down monery lane and I want to thank CINDY. Just thought of an other movie. ROLLER HOLIDAY ( roman holiday) GEORGE


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

The only soap my sister and I watch is "Days Of Our Lives." Another one I thought of was Egg of Our Lives. Days of Our Pigeons

For other TV shows:

Little Loft on the Prairie, or Little Nest Under the Bridge. 

Seventh Cloud (Seventh Heaven)

The Pigeons of Hazzard

Cock Rogers (Buck Rogers)

The Pigeon-Team

Law and Order: Cats and Pigeons

Flockmates (Friends)

The Fledgeling (The Apprentice)

Desparate Hens

Pigeon's Anatomy 

The X-Pigeon

... and my favorite, "Never, Ever Lost"

or for movies, 

"Back to the Pigeon"
"Lord of the Pigeons" "Fellowship of the Squab" "The Two Nests" "Return of the Pigeon"
"It's a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad Pigeon"

Rach

PS I really liked "Hawk!" for Predator, LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW, RACH! THOSE ARE EXCELLENT!

My, my, my, just when one thinks..."gee, can't think of any more..."  

Of course, there are always variations of some already mentioned. Only bound by our imaginations!


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

I once read of someone who named their two white doves George and Marion.  Anyone remember the characters they played on a TV show long ago? 

Two more movies needing no name changes...
_The Call of the Wild
Gone With the Wind _


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Of course, there are always variations of some already mentioned.


_The Young and the Nestless_


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> _The Young and the Nestless_



How funny

Reti


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

How about 'Pigoens Crest'.

Or for Ferals? - 3 _hundreds_ Company.

Or for Movies? 
Seedless in Seattle.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> I once read of someone who named their two white doves *George and Marion*.  Anyone remember the characters they played on a TV show long ago?
> 
> Two more movies needing no name changes...
> _The Call of the Wild
> Gone With the Wind _


Remember "Marion" from Happy Days...or The Jetsons?

My memory not only doesn't always 'remember,' but gets 'confused.' Makes for a great mind, WHEN I can find it!


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Good ones, Alvin


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Remember "Marion" from Happy Days...or The Jetsons?
> 
> My memory not only doesn't always 'remember,' but gets 'confused.' Makes for a great mind, WHEN I can find it!


Haha, mentalpause is my excuse... 
Okay, where're you other old fogies at? Still sleepin? C'mon, it won't be funny unless somebody knows the answer... it's not _those_ Marions, hasta be *George and Marion*... I'll give aother hint (I did give one obscure one already...:~)

_The Roost and Mrs Manure_


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

At first, I thought The Jetsons, but is it Topper?

Linda


----------



## TerryM (May 2, 2005)

*soap opera titles*

Hi all

I go to work and give updates of my soap opera which is titled "As The Squab Turns". Always gets a laugh!

TerryM


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

TerryM said:


> "As The Squab Turns".
> 
> TerryM


Not on a "spit", I hope. That would be a _very evil_ R rated in the loft soap opera     

.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Lin Hansen said:


> At first, I thought The Jetsons, but is it Topper?
> 
> Linda



Jackpot, Linda  Well, red hot close, anyway...but what were the characters that George and Marion played and why on earth would someone name their white doves after them?


It's gonna be kinda anticlimatic now, I'm thinkin, with all that build up...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, I couldn't think of the name of the show "Topper" but I believe George and Marion were ghosts who lived in Topper's house.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I thought "Topper" too. Don't know why, but "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" popped in...mmmm, nosy members may be coming out of hiding...(all this guessing reminds me of "I Love A Mystery!!)

Mentalpause is PURRRRRFECT!  

Yeah, Alvin...you good!! Wouldn't have expected any less!


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> Not on a "spit", I hope. That would be a _very evil_ R rated in the loft soap opera
> 
> .


Sorry TerryM, I have to apologize,  that seemed kinda heartless of me in retrospect. It's just that your soap opera title reminded me of when my female dove saw someone throwing these poor flailing chickens into cages on the TV, she actually went into a paralytic "fear posture" over it. I couldn't turn that TV off fast enough...  

How fortunate that you have co workers who would even give _As the Squab Turns _the time of day, let alone get a laugh out of it! Looks like you were ahead of the game here, too


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I believe George and Marion were ghosts who lived in Topper's house.


Lady Tarheel, you do remember !  I was beginning to doubt myself...
Well I thought them very cute names for a couple of *white* doves


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Don't know why, but "The Ghost and Mrs. Muir" popped in...mmmm, nosy members may be coming out of hiding...


Maybe because your eyes glazed over * ahem * glossed over, "_The Roost and Mrs Manure_" ?
And are you calling _me_ nosy? And would that be as in _nosing in_ ???

Perhaps I should just drop it...there've been tales...

"_ Of Mice and Pigeon Stoops_"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*


JoyfulSongTree said:



Maybe because your eyes glazed over * ahem * glossed over, "The Roost and Mrs Manure" ?
And are you calling me nosy? And would that be as in nosing in ???

Perhaps I should just drop it...there've been tales...

" Of Mice and Pigeon Stoops"

Click to expand...

*


JoyfulSongTree said:


> Actually, there IS a "Nosy Member Bunch" (a.k.a. NMB) that all started on a thread by Victor. He was being "secretive" - to put it mildly (actually, he was "torturing" us) about which members were sending him a couple of pigeons. He had lost his beloved Tooter, who was lucky to escape the clutches of a Hawk, but flew away and never returned.
> 
> Well, with some members jumping in right and left to guess, a core group became known as the NMB. Of course, we are always on the lookout for new members whenever the need arises. You are welcome to become known an NMB too! The only requirements are an inquiring mind and insatiable curiosity!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Not enough hours in a day*

Ahh HA! My sensitive ears were coo-ing up a storm, and had a feeling someone was thinking of me! I thought I'd drop in a see what was going on.  

I have been very busy during my vacation, but unfortunately, not on my loft/aviary. 

The last week I worked, one of my co-workers asked me what was new, and I told him we were converting our old retired small school bus that we used to use for our now defunct skating group, and rather than sell it, decided to convert it into a camper bus.

My friend told me that he had an old camper he was stripping out to turn into a pull flatbed trailer, and all was going to the dump, but that it had to be gutted the week I was on vacation. So, needless to say, I have been busy on that unexpected project.

My Marine daughter moved out into her own apartment, which opens up another large room for our pigeons to spend the night and do their free-flights safely, but the loft project is again on hold for a while.

All our pigeons are doing great!

Some brief soap opera up-dates~

Rosco and Barbie have a big falling out today and fought and pecked each other.Now Rosco, being larger and more agressive than little Barbie, was winning the battle, so I had to stop the fight.

Beaksley, still trying to pursue a love relationship with Barbie, however, she does not seem the bit interested.

(Uh) Chiwa can't stay off me now, competing with the other pigeons for a shoulder to roost on!

Barbie went into Paris' open cage this morning, and they both kissed, and started eating out of the same dish... ummm?
*
Could she be playing  on the guys emotions? Stay tuned...*


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

*


mr squeaks said:



Actually, there IS a "Nosy Member Bunch" (a.k.a. NMB) that all started on a thread by Victor. He was being "secretive" - to put it mildly (actually, he was "torturing" us) about which members were sending him a couple of pigeons. He had lost his beloved Tooter, who was lucky to escape the clutches of a Hawk, but flew away and never returned. 

Well, with some members jumping in right and left to guess, a core group became known as the NMB. Of course, we are always on the lookout for new members whenever the need arises. You are welcome to become known an NMB too! The only requirements are an inquiring mind and insatiable curiosity! 

Click to expand...

*Oooohh! Well that 'splains a few things I've observed from the sidelines around here...
Thanks  

Sorry about Tooter  

Ummm, if one meets the qualifications for NMB membership, but also goes into hiding a lot, does getting pecked on ( even if it is just friendly pidgie nibbles) when making a reemergence always go with the territory or is that arbitrary according to the individual whims of flock members?

_"The Taming of the New" _


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

"_The Flying Nun_"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> Oooohh! Well that 'splains a few things I've observed from the sidelines around here...
> Thanks
> 
> Sorry about Tooter
> ...


Oh NO! The ONLY one(s?) that _may_ get pijie nibs (sometimes more sharply than at other times  ) are the "tortureRs" (such as Victor - LOL)...we torturEEs (NMB) stick together and support each other! 

*NOTE: See how the "guilty" (Victor, above) come out of hiding when they think a Nosy may be discussing them! They have to find out what's going on. Of course, they could have been "notified" by a 'mole.'  *


"LOFT STORY" (Love Story)

However, all kidding aside, Victor's updates on his menagerie are most entertaining! He has his VERY OWN SOAP OPERA, and believe me, the stories can be a riot! Of course, we are on the "outside" lookin' IN...couldn't happen to a nicer GUY!


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> Oh NO! The ONLY one(s?) that _may_ get pijie nibs (sometimes more sharply than at other times  ) are the "tortureRs" (such as Victor - LOL)...we torturEEs (NMB) stick together and support each other!
> 
> *NOTE: See how the "guilty" (Victor, above) come out of hiding when they think a Nosy may be discussing them! They have to find out what's going on. Of course, they could have been "notified" by a 'mole.'  *


Oh, okay, yes I see... Well that's a relief (not the mole, though)


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> However, all kidding aside, Victor's updates on his menagerie are most entertaining! He has his VERY OWN SOAP OPERA, and believe me, the stories can be a riot! Of course, we are on the "outside" lookin' IN...couldn't happen to a nicer GUY!


Oh, yes, I see that, too  

"_Barb, a Fella?" ( Barbarella )_ Actually, I never saw the end, I hated that movie...


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Oh. no, It is Barbie Blue Bar, and she is one of the tamest, sweetest li'l sweet tarts around!

When I rescued her several months ago, I named her Blue Bar...intending to release her, however, her flying ability never regained fully due to a head injury, so we named her Barbie Blue Bar. She also became imprinted on us...she just has this way of wrapping one around her claws.


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh, sorry for the homer misnomer... Well sweet Barbie Blue Bar's prolly not the kind of a girl to engage in any sly or deceptive behavior then...or maybe she is... is she really... a _tart_ ?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

JoyfulSongTree said:


> Oh, sorry for the homer misnomer... *Well sweet Barbie Blue Bar's prolly not the kind of a girl to engage in any sly or deceptive behavior then...or maybe she is... is she really... a tart* ?


According to Victor's post on the previous page, Barbie is causing quite a bit of excitement among the "boys." If not a tart, a BIG FLIRT!  

Mmmm, wonder if we should have a contest to see who Barbie ends up with. 

Unfortunately, IF she remains true to form, the - ah - marriage won't last and she will soon be a divorcee looking for trouble!  

Better keep a CLOSE eye on her, Victor!!


----------



## bevslape (Jul 22, 2005)

*Dating is good...*

Now, now, everyone, let's not judge poor little Barbie Blue Bar now.  

Dating is good for the girls, afterall, she does want to check out her options rather than getting tied down to just "one guy".

I think it is a smart thing for her to "visit" and get to know each one of the boys.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

bevslape said:


> Now, now, everyone, let's not judge poor little Barbie Blue Bar now.
> 
> Dating is good for the girls, afterall, she does want to check out her options rather than getting tied down to just "one guy".
> 
> I think it is a smart thing for her to "visit" and get to know each one of the boys.


Very well, Bev. I know that Barbie is young, so "dating" experience would be crucial. Spoken like a true parent (well, MOM, anyway. We all know how a DAD feels about their daughter "dating"...No guy is good enough or "shoot" on sight!)  

However, I guess my main concern would be the "boys." Their personalities will have a lot to do with their reactions to her "making up her mind." Hopefully, her actions won't instigate a "war" among the boys, fighting to be "the one!"  

AND, once chosen, how will the rejected suitors react? 

NOW, if this isn't fodder for a soap opera adventure, I don't what is!!


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Victor said:


> Barbie went into Paris' open cage this morning, and they both kissed


Well it certainly appears as if this soap opera adventure could really take off !

Would someone clue me in on one thing though? 

This character Paris, is... a male or a female *?!?*

.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

*The Pigeon Bunch*

"It's a story, of a lovely hen, who was bringing up three very lovely squabs. All of them had feathers of white, like their mother, the youngest one in down."

"It's a story, of a rock dove named Pigeon, who was busy with three squabs of his own. They were four cocks living all together, but they were all alone."

"Till the one day when this hen met this cock, and they knew that it was much more than a hunch, that this group must somehow form a flock, that's the way they all became the Pigeon Bunch ... the Pigeon Bunch! The Pigeon Bunch! That's the way they became the Pigeon Bunch!"

Rach


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think Victor and Bev better jump in with the REAL story (no offence, Rach!)

Everything started with Beaksley, a pigeon who thinks he's a seagull.....


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

mr squeaks said:


> I think Victor and Bev better jump in with the REAL story (no offence, Rach!)
> 
> That's okay! I wasn't thinking of them, I was just thinking of another TV show to put on the thread ... but this one happened to have a catchy tune that could be modified a bit.
> 
> Rach


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

mountainstorm said:


> That's okay! I wasn't thinking of them, I was just thinking of another TV show to put on the thread ... but this one happened to have a catchy tune that could be modified a bit.
> Rach



Haha, the Brady Bunch, that was cute  

.


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

mountainstorm said:


> mr squeaks said:
> 
> 
> > I think Victor and Bev better jump in with the REAL story (no offence, Rach!)
> ...


----------



## JoyfulSongTree (Apr 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Victor*
Barbie went into Paris' open cage this morning, and they both kissed



JoyfulSongTree said:


> This character Paris, is... a male or a female *?!?*


Okay, found this:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=15445

So, it appears that Paris was thought to be a girl, but now is maybe really a guy (unless I missed an episode..:~) hmmm...right you are, Mr Squeaks, _plenty_ of soap opera material there ...
.


----------

